# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  Lyman gen 6

## William

I've just set it up and am trying it out. The DAMN thing won't work, I swear to god I almost through it out the window.
But luckily I blamed it all on the cat and through her out. 

So my question is, as Lyman's site is more useless than Labour MP.
- What the hell is ERROR 040?
- Why can't I get it to zero on and to work with the 50g weight supplied?
- And how important is the surface it is set up on?

Has anyone else had any issues with them, I can't find a single negative word or any issues through Google.

Sorry for all the anger still flowing, I had been weighting for it for so long and I can finally use it and this S**t happens.
Cheers,
William

----------


## veitnamcam

Have you RTFM?

Set up on a stable bench plug in and turn on. it will count down warm up time or should.

to calibrate, with nothing on the scale at all press cal/zero to zero the scale.
Then press and hold cal/zero  "cal50"  should display, place the 50 gram weight on the scale and press cal/zero.
scale should read 0.0 remove the weight scasle should read -771.6gr or -50.00g
Prerss cal/zero one more time to zero.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

LOL!
Don't panic, follow VC "instructions" and "read the "F" manual" Have it in a plain sturdy "platform/table" is a goos start, anything else should happen as VC said and the machine should be ready to go in few minutes, HOWEVER, if you read the manual Lyman suggest you to leave it on for few hours if possible before use as the machine will "stabilise" with the ambient temperature, what actually do make some difference(both of mine are full time ON). If you wish to start to use it as it start you don't need to wait to warm up, just push the stop/back button and the warm up will stop.
For a more precise accuracy during the powder drop use the supplied "chock", small black plastic tube "screw on" type, it will make the drop slower but for sure more accurate, few people in here use a powder scoop and a container with powder beside it and as it start to drop a new load they put in a scoop with powder to "speed up" the process, remember, the scoop must be with smaller capacity than the total powder weight you need, lol.

If you still having trouble, please drop me a PM with your phone number and  i will do my best to help.

My experience with Lyman electronic dispenser is just with the models 1300(Gen1), Gen5 and Gen6.

Good luck!

Mac

P.S.: @veitnamcam, "i love" the very first paragraph of your message.

----------


## veitnamcam

I googled the error and found a forum in another language but with google translate found out it is something to do with the scale, could have something under the silver bit jamming the action of the scale or it could have a faulty load cell.
I suggest a careful cleaning of around and under the scale area.

I think @R93 may have had some issues of this type?

----------


## William

I have done exactly as the manual says, after warm up, I zero it, hold zero and get the cal 50, i put the 50 weight on and push zero again and it comes up error, then get some bullshit weight that doesn't even make sense.
I will try now to put it somewhere else and give it a clean, see how that comes up.
Cheers
I'll get back you with the results.

----------


## William

So everything done as said, no luck, still ERROR 040 on start up and still ERROR when trying to cal with 50g weight.
Very disappointing for the price. I suppose I will have to ring Lyman and ask what the F**k the game is.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yea that sucks mate, I would try ringing them direct for advice? but I guess that advice would be to return it.

----------


## William

We going by what I can see and from other forums, it seems it's not unheard of for these to be shipped with a faulty pressure cell or what ever they call it. I'm still really keen on it so I will give Lyman a call when they open on Monday and find out what I can do. Apparently they are quite good to deal with.

----------


## R93

Lyman are great to deal with.
Error 40 is something wrong with the load scale.
I sent mine back and they said I had a heap of powder under it preventing it zeroing.
Your will not have that issue being new.
Take the silver plate off carefully by lifting it.
See if the base is located central and not jammed asque as can happen in transit.
It looks like a elongated "D"
If it still does not work you will have to send it back

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## William

The D shaped scale part is not perfectly centred in the whole but defiantly not being jammed by anything, I can't see any physical thing wrong with it. it also keep coming up CAL 0. it apparently mean it thinks it has load on already, also the reading keep going all over the place. I don't want to fuck with it any further so I'll just call Lyman.
I just hope it won't be too expensive sending it to them and getting it back.
Cheers guy for the fast responses,
You saved my cat getting thrown out the ranch slider again.

----------


## Kscott

+1 for the pressure cell being at fault. The cell is delicate, there's mentions about not tipping it over or shaking the unit.

There'll be a fix, then you'll have a smile on your face when it's churring away dispensing powder :-)

----------


## R93

> The D shaped scale part is not perfectly centred in the whole but defiantly not being jammed by anything, I can't see any physical thing wrong with it. it also keep coming up CAL 0. it apparently mean it thinks it has load on already, also the reading keep going all over the place. I don't want to fuck with it any further so I'll just call Lyman.
> I just hope it won't be too expensive sending it to them and getting it back.
> Cheers guy for the fast responses,
> You saved my cat getting thrown out the ranch slider again.


Cost me $50 to send it to the states. have them fix my own sloppyness and was returned free of charge. 
Goes like a charm again.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Blaser

My new Gen 6 works like a dream, bloody wish I 'd bought one years ago.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

@William,
First, where you bought it from? Does the "company" have a customer service? would them swap it for you?

Mac






> I've just set it up and am trying it out. The DAMN thing won't work, I swear to god I almost through it out the window.
> But luckily I blamed it all on the cat and through her out. 
> 
> So my question is, as Lyman's site is more useless than Labour MP.
> - What the hell is ERROR 040?
> - Why can't I get it to zero on and to work with the 50g weight supplied?
> - And how important is the surface it is set up on?
> 
> Has anyone else had any issues with them, I can't find a single negative word or any issues through Google.
> ...

----------


## William

I got it from optics planet, my wife bought as a birthday gift. I think it will be easier to deal with Lyman directly than OP's support.

----------


## William

She's humming along now! I rang them just now, and they told me after a long shipping they need  to be left pluged in for 24h to re adjust. and by the time i sat down with it on the phone with her it, blew on the cell and bingo!

Thank you everyone who helped out,
I'm really glad i didn't have to post it back.
Special thanks to PERRISCICABA  who offered to run me through the process over the phone,
A lot of good bugger on here.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

Hey @William, awesome that you have it going, very happy for you. 
As you mention, YES we have heaps of good "Buggers" in here, I also few I always have help and learn heaps in here, someone one day did help me with some projectiles and said to me, "you don't need to pay me at all, just help as well when you can", so I always help if I can. 

All the best and enjoy your new "toy"

Mac

----------


## William

Haha, I had a go with it tonight, was planning on making a ladder, 5 rounds at each powder charge, but it was running faster than I could seat them with the choke in and I got to six rounds before I realised how many I had already made!
I can't believe I survived so long without it.

----------


## sparky1000

So a worthwhile purchase then? What calibre and charge weight are you loading for and how fast is it? I am thinking about getting one as I am keen to speed up the reloading process and weighing charges seems to be the slowest part excluding brass prep.

----------


## Kscott

Very worthwhile  :Wink:  if your time is valuable. 

In the time mine has dispensed powder, I've seated the projectile, measured OAL and packed away in the ammo box. Wish I'd bought one ages ago tbh.

----------


## William

Weighing the charge is by far the slowest part of the whole deal.
I load for .243, 7mm08, .308 and 7mmRM. Now with this I'll start loading for my 223 as well.
once you have it set up, it's really quick, you can also speed it up by using a powder scoop to pre load the pan.
As for charge weight, anything from 40 odd to 70 odd. But thats just what I'm doing, it will charge for .50cal if you wanted to.

----------


## R93

Hope you get years of use out of it. They are a bit tinny in construction but results on paper and chrony are proof they are very accurate and consistent.




Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------

